# Almost extinct Galapagos tortoise mates at 90



## News Bot (Jul 22, 2009)

*Published:* 22-Jul-09 11:01 AM
*Source:* ABC News

Lonesome George, the last remaining giant tortoise of his kind, may soon be a father - to the delight of conservationists.

*Read More...*


----------



## phillthediamond (Jul 23, 2009)

good on ya old buddy!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 23, 2009)

thats great news. i got a photo of lonesome george when i was over there a few years ago. he is quite the celebrity over there


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 24, 2009)

Isn't that cross breeding two sub-species?


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 24, 2009)

haha I was waiting for someone to notice that, considering his the last of his kind I guess it isnt as important, that or extinction!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 24, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Isn't that cross breeding two sub-species?



same species ,slightly different subspecies or locality. but as far as i can remember he was from Pinta island and was being placed with females of the only other saddle -back shelled turtles which were from Espanola island which are genetically very similar.so at least they have tried to get as close as they can to the same genetics,but he is still the last pure Pinta island tortise.
cheers
simon


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 24, 2009)

Kill all hybrids  Where have I heard that before?

I might change my name to George and hope I can do the same at 90.


----------



## kupper (Jul 24, 2009)

good to see somehting smart si being done when it comes to hybrids


----------

